# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فوریییییی،دانشگاه ازاد

## Gartal

سلام دوستان  من کنکور ثبت نامکردم حالا از کجا بدونم ایا ازاد هم ثبت نام کردم یا نه؟  اگه نه چطوری ثبت نام کنم

----------


## ahs

شما اول کنکور میدی بعد که جوابا اومد با کارنامت یه کد میدن با اون کد میری سایت دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته میکنی

----------


## Ali.psy

شما حتما دفترچرو دقیق نخوندید.بله ثبت نام شده اید مشکلی نیست.

----------


## fernando

موقع انتخاب رشته میری یه سریال ثبت نام میخری ثبت نام میکنی همین

----------

